# how to remove optical drive in notebook fujitsu amilo V3515



## edjosephmurillo (Jun 19, 2009)

please help me i need to change the optical drive in my laptop model fujitsu siemens amilo pro V3515 however i cant find the location of screw or clip that hold the drive so i can pull it out. please help me.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF...
Usually, you need to remove keyboard first and under the keyboard you will find two or three screws which hold optical drive...


Keep us posted...


----------



## edjosephmurillo (Jun 19, 2009)

vladimirb said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF...
> Usually, you need to remove keyboard first and under the keyboard you will find two or three screws which hold optical drive...
> 
> 
> Keep us posted...


so you mean i will need to remove all the screw at the back and disassemble the laptop. i will try what you said. thanks for your time.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You do not need to remove all screws, just the ones which holds keyboard...
I guess there is some kind of mark next to screws which hold keyboard...

Keep us posted...


----------



## edjosephmurillo (Jun 19, 2009)

hi Vladimirm sorry for late response and thank you very much for your help i was able to remove the optical drive by following your instruction to remove the screw at the bottom of the laptop so that i can lift the top part of the keyboard. again thank your very much.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You are welcome mate 
If you ever need help again, you know where you can find us


----------

